# W-Lan mit Zyxel und SuSE 9.0!



## KannNichts (21. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich hab da mal ein Problem:
Kann mir jemand helfen mit meinem Wireless Lan USB-Stick von Zyxel 
(ZyAIR B-220)  mit SuSE 9.0 ins Internet zu kommen?
Hab schon überall geschaut aber bisher habe ich  keine treiber gefunden! 
Weis vielleicht jemand wo ich einen herbekomme?
Oder geht es auch ohne...? 
Bei der Installation hat SuSE zumindest den USB - Stick nicht erkannt !

THX schon mal!


----------

